
Schlep Blindness - ColinWright
http://www.paulgraham.com/schlep.html
======
olivierduval
Thanks for the article but how do you link it to GDPR?

~~~
ColinWright
I remembered the article when I was having a discussion about the GDPR and the
work required for compliance. There is a degree of schlepping required for
compliance, and that's what brought this article to mind.

On reflection, although that was how I remembered it, I will now change the
title to remove the reference. I have no doubt I'll be accused of click-
baiting it.

Thanks.

 _Edit: Now changed._

~~~
olivierduval
Well... in that context, it could be seen as "GDPR bring a lot of new
constraints, that may be opportunities for new businesses too... because
compliance is a tedious process". BTW, there's a need for DPO, something that
didn't exist before... And some projects will be (a bit) more costly because
there will be a new requirements...

